# Christmas Exchange 2019



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2019)

Well last year went so well that we want to do it again.

The way this works is that you would have a dollar limit say $20 bucks. Everyone who wanted to do it would be randomly paired then would exchange. The gifts are usually things that can only be purchased local to the member. Sometimes they were homemade things like rub or maple syrup. If you do not want a homemade gift once your paired you can kindly message the person if that is a concern.

Please PM me if you want to do this and then I will randomly select people to be paired together.

Please submit your desire to do this to me by 11/23/2019.  

 hellasteph
 and 

 TulsaJeff
 are in already. I will do it if we get an odd number or entries.

Thanks and Have fun doing this.


----------



## shoebe (Nov 11, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Well last year went so well that we want to do it again.
> 
> The way this works is that you would have a dollar limit say $20 bucks. Everyone who wanted to do it would be randomly paired then would exchange. The gifts are usually things that can only be purchased local to the member. Sometimes they were homemade things like rub or maple syrup. If you do not want a homemade gift once your paired you can kindly message the person if that is a concern.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I'm doing this right but count me in


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 11, 2019)

In and PM sent


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

PM SENT


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## lemans (Nov 12, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Well last year went so well that we want to do it again.
> 
> The way this works is that you would have a dollar limit say $20 bucks. Everyone who wanted to do it would be randomly paired then would exchange. The gifts are usually things that can only be purchased local to the member. Sometimes they were homemade things like rub or maple syrup. If you do not want a homemade gift once your paired you can kindly message the person if that is a concern.
> 
> ...


I can’t find where to pm you. But I in!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2019)

lemans said:


> I can’t find where to pm you. But I in!!



Click on his name. Then pick, "Start a conversation"


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 12, 2019)

Too forum challenged to figure out how to PM someone but, please count me in on the Christmas exchange program
Thanks,
Johnny Ray


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2019)

Johnny Ray said:


> Too forum challenged to figure out how to PM someone but, please count me in on the Christmas exchange program
> Thanks,
> Johnny Ray



Click on bmudd14474  name. Then pick, "Start a conversation"


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 12, 2019)

in and PM'ed


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm in pm sent.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Nov 12, 2019)

PM Sent! im in


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 12, 2019)

In as well!


----------



## lemans (Nov 12, 2019)

PM Sent


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have replied to everyone that has messaged me so far. If you didn't get a reply let me know.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 12, 2019)

Sent on in.

I love this exchange. I was hoping I'd see it again this year :)


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 12, 2019)

I am in PM sent


----------



## zwiller (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm in.  PM sent.  Kinda weird, I just realized that new format does not display our location anymore.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 12, 2019)

It does on mobile at least. I clicked on your name and it showed your city/state


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 12, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> It does on mobile at least. I clicked on your name and it showed your city/state



Does on regular PC as well.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 13, 2019)

I had a member from Canada ask if they can be in. So I figured id put it out there that Members from Canada are welcome.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 14, 2019)

_I have no problem with it they are also members of the forum.

Just remember that shipping will be much higher.

Warren_


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> _I have no problem with it they are also members of the forum.
> 
> Just remember that shipping will be much higher.
> 
> Warren_



I have a plan to help cover that Warren.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks Brian


----------



## udaman (Nov 14, 2019)

i would like to be in , u can ship to a broker in port huron mich, im only a 45 min drive from there. if that helps


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 14, 2019)

Heh, I'm only like an hour or so from there. But coming from the other direction :-D


----------



## udaman (Nov 14, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Heh, I'm only like an hour or so from there. But coming from the other direction :-D


my wife and sisters are going to birch run this weekend lol


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm in
_PM was sent before I responded due to travel plans for most of December_


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 14, 2019)

udaman said:


> my wife and sisters are going to birch run this weekend lol




Going to the outlets eh?

Birch run is MM 136, I'm MM 126. 

Ya'oughtta go with them and you and I will have a smokin and beer drinking session whilst they shop. Everybody wins!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> I had a member from Canada ask if they can be in. So I figured id put it out there that Members from Canada are welcome.


Heck yeah! Why not!


----------



## phatbac (Nov 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> _I have no problem with it they are also members of the forum.
> 
> Just remember that shipping will be much higher.
> 
> Warren_


Does amazon prime cover Canada? i usually order something and just ship straight to the person I'm giving to.....and yes amazon has lots of bbq stocking stuffers and gift ideas....

Happy Holidays,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

phatbac said:


> Does amazon prime cover Canada? i usually order something and just ship straight to the person I'm giving to.....and yes amazon has lots of bbq stocking stuffers and gift ideas....
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> phatbac (Aaron)







__





						Global Shipping Rates - Amazon Customer Service
					

The cost to ship items from each product category varies by item, shipment, and shipping option.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 15, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> I had a member from Canada ask if they can be in. So I figured id put it out there that Members from Canada are welcome.




I have no problem including out neighbors from Canada.  Great people and members!

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for the like Hawging It It is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 16, 2019)

Count me in!  PM sent!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 16, 2019)

Just make sure if you get a CA member you check the shipping restrictions I guess!

It gets confusing enough in the US! LOL!


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sorry to anyone I may get that lives in Canada I would have sent a Nice Blacksmith Anvil but now I will have to think of something lighter. LOL  
Seriously I doubt it would cost much more for me to ship something from Florida to California compared to Florida to Canada. and if it does big deal its for a Christmas gift that I hope will put a smile on someones face ,so I am still in Canada or anywhere I will just adjust the size of the gift I will get depending on the destination.  this being said please lets get this matching up going soon because I like to put thought into the gift I select which may change depending on the delivery location , gender, age etc.


----------



## phatbac (Nov 17, 2019)

i guess you need big socks to put an anvil in them.....

Merry Christmas,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 18, 2019)

Now the fun part..waiting to see who you get matched up with!


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 18, 2019)

A lump of coal should mail to Canada pretty cheap?

If you plan food stuff, better to check prior


----------



## udaman (Nov 19, 2019)

if i'am the only Canadian thats interested in this and it will cause
a issue , i can not be involved. it's ok with me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 19, 2019)

No problem here you can ship Canandian Club right?


Warren


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 20, 2019)

udaman said:


> if i'am the only Canadian thats interested in this and it will cause
> a issue , i can not be involved. it's ok with me.


From what I can tell you are overwhelmingly welcome.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 21, 2019)

No worries on being in Canada :)


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 21, 2019)

I don't care about Canadian.
Problem is some of the items I've gathered for the swap may not pass the broker (border).


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 25, 2019)

I haven't gathered any items for the swap yet.

But this brings up a point of curiousity; can we ship home made baked goods into CA from the USA? I'm not sure on this point.


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 25, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I haven't gathered any items for the swap yet.
> 
> But this brings up a point of curiousity; can we ship home made baked goods into CA from the USA? I'm not sure on this point.


Is that a puppy in your cooler? if so what recipe did you use on it :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 26, 2019)

EaOutlaw1969 said:


> Is that a puppy in your cooler? if so what recipe did you use on it :)



Ha ;)

It's my dog as a pup, she climbed into the cooler to sit on the melting ice, she's still a bit weird!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 26, 2019)

Well, I got the contact info for the person I'm paired with. One silly question....there was mention of "something like $20" for the gifts. Is that set in stone, are we able to exceed that, or is it purely discretionary?  There are SOOOO many fantastic regional things here to share that I'd hate to be hamstrung by a $20 limit but will abide by that if it's the rule. Tracy pretty much does all the Christmas shopping for us and I buy only a couple things each year, but they tend to be generous offerings. This would be one of them...if allowed by law 

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 26, 2019)

I think its up to you Robert

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank you Warren. I'll hang tight a bit though to ensure that I'm in compliance. I'd hate to be the one that broke the cardinal rule, but if it's up to me, the recipient is gonna get a hefty stash of goodies. This exchange has been set aside as one of my two allocated gifts for the year.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm sure it's fine. It is hard to keep that limit.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 26, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Well, I got the contact info for the person I'm paired with. One silly question....there was mention of "something like $20" for the gifts. Is that set in stone, are we able to exceed that, or is it purely discretionary?  There are SOOOO many fantastic regional things here to share that I'd hate to be hamstrung by a $20 limit but will abide by that if it's the rule. Tracy pretty much does all the Christmas shopping for us and I buy only a couple things each year, but they tend to be generous offerings. This would be one of them...if allowed by law
> 
> Thank you,
> Robert



I think it's a guideline more then any thing else. Honestly I suspect every member last year ran well away from it. <Shipping alone these days runs close to it!>

I say the best thing to do is have fun with it and enjoy the spirit of giving.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 26, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I say the best thing to do is have fun with it and enjoy the spirit of giving.



Thank you Tom. That's what I'd hoped was the case. We tend to be pretty generous people by default but there is just something about Christmas that makes me want to share the blessings we have experienced with other people. I'll try not to go insane though.

Robert


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 26, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I think its up to you Robert
> 
> Warren


I agree (and liked).

Tom-
Be thankful you aren't paired with me.
I leave next week for a little vacation (south) and won't be back until December 23'rd.
I don't count freebies in the suggested limit nor the shipping cost.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the like Fueling Around it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

